# Birthmarks?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Does your V have a distinctive birthmark? Ruby's is right in the crease of her tongue


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I just love Ruby's precious face, harrigab!! And this is the most peculiar thing... Willie has a spot on his tongue that is almost identical to the one Ruby has!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Not sure if it's a birthmark or not, but Luna has a bump on her nose. It's on the fleshy part of her nose and it's the same color as the rest of her nose, but it's a raised bump. This isn't the best picture of it, but if you look at her nose you'll see a slightly raised bump.


----------

